# "Trample the Weak, Hurdle the Dead"



## 275ANGER! (Feb 1, 2008)

(Retired) SGM Kyle Lamb has published a book: Green Eyes & Black Rifles: The Warriors Guide to the Combat Carbine. http://www.vikingtactics.com/book.html

I just ordered mine, can't wait to read it.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> (Retired) SGM Kyle Lamb has published a book: Green Eyes & Black Rifles: The Warriors Guide to the Combat Carbine. http://www.vikingtactics.com/book.html
> 
> I just ordered mine, can't wait to read it.



Don't know much about the SGM, but I may order this book as well as a couple others. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lancero (Feb 1, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Don't know much about the SGM, but I may order this book as well as a couple others.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



I don't think I ever met him, but I heard his name thrown around Batt. more times than I could count.  Dude's a legend.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 13, 2008)

So I recieved Kyle's book today.  I skimmed through it and it looks good.  I recognized a lot of stuff of what he has taught, which is solid if I may add.  I don't have time to read it but this weekend I will and give you guys a SITREP.    




Yes I know I spelled *TRAMPLE*(Tramble) wrong!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, I almost forgot to write this book down. 

Give us a SITREP when you've got time.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 14, 2008)

*Review*

I thought my paper was going to take more time away from me than it did.  So in all I got to read most of the book.  I would just like to add before I go about this, is I have not read any gun books aside from gun magazine articles and FMs.  You might get some bias feelings from me because I have seen Kyle first hand in his capabilities as a shooter.

Anyways, Kyle’s book is well put together; the book is all about assault rifles.  He starts out with the basics of introducing you to the AR and breaks down everything from barrels, magazines, optics and so forth; giving you the down and dirty of each.  Kyle covers the basic tactical fundamentals of shooting like ballistics, malfunctions, positions, and movements.  All the techniques and exercises he talks about are sound and practical.        

Kyle also makes a valid point “No one instructor, no one reference, no one experience can teach you everything you need to know.” For you seasoned guys you might not get much out of the book compared to someone that is new or novice to tactical shooting but it is very much worth reading.  Newbies should read this.

Remember this is some one who just got out of the community so in a tactical sense the teachings taught/talked about are relevant and employed by the best. 

I give you Two Thumbs Sergeant Major!


----------

